# Asat Camo Dealers Wanted.....



## niteshade (Feb 7, 2004)

Asat Camo is accepting dealer applications........come join the Asat Family and sell the hottest camo on the market today........please p.m. your name, shop name,address, and phone number......


----------



## niteshade (Feb 7, 2004)

bump


----------



## niteshade (Feb 7, 2004)

all p.m.'s answered


----------



## Jeff K in IL (Nov 4, 2005)

Bump...


----------



## niteshade (Feb 7, 2004)

thanks jeff


----------



## OH_HUNTER (Aug 6, 2005)

Are you looking for new dealers in Pennsylvania or anywhere?
Thanks


----------



## niteshade (Feb 7, 2004)

OH_HUNTER said:


> Are you looking for new dealers in Pennsylvania or anywhere?
> Thanks


yes we are looking for dealers in pennsylvania....


----------



## KDS (Oct 11, 2005)

I'm not trying to be a smart butt, but why would ASAT need more dealers if you cannot get camo to the dealers you already have? I have been told my camo won't be here until the end of Sept, 2 months for camo, worse than Elite


----------



## Jeff K in IL (Nov 4, 2005)

KDS said:


> I'm not trying to be a smart butt, but why would ASAT need more dealers if you cannot get camo to the dealers you already have? I have been told my camo won't be here until the end of Sept, 2 months for camo, worse than Elite


Some have a stock still. Things happen when companies fall apart, and our supplier did. It is a big business out there and is hard to find people to do what they did. I have a lot of orders to fill as well, I hope it is here soon, but all the people I have been dealing with told me not to worry about it, they will get it whenever it comes in.

Rob and Jan are working hard to get everything together for the customers, you make it sound like they sit on their butts doing nothing!:wink:


----------



## FoamHunter1974 (Jul 26, 2005)

ttt for a great camo company


----------



## KDS (Oct 11, 2005)

Rob and Jan are working hard to get everything together for the customers, you make it sound like they sit on their butts doing nothing!:wink:[/QUOTE]

My apologies ASAT and AT, my post was kind of rude. It's (camo) just going to sit in a tote until the rut anyhow:wink:


----------



## niteshade (Feb 7, 2004)

KDS said:


> Rob and Jan are working hard to get everything together for the customers, you make it sound like they sit on their butts doing nothing!:wink:


My apologies ASAT and AT, my post was kind of rude. It's (camo) just going to sit in a tote until the rut anyhow:wink:[/QUOTE]


thanks kds


----------



## niteshade (Feb 7, 2004)

all p.m.'s answered:tongue:


----------



## evworld (Dec 16, 2004)

My dealings with ASAT where not to favorable either. I wouldn't believe anything they say.... The only person that would help me at ASAT was Chuck Pensyl and he doesn't work there any longer...


----------



## niteshade (Feb 7, 2004)

evworld said:


> My dealings with ASAT where not to favorable either. I wouldn't believe anything they say.... The only person that would help me at ASAT was Chuck Pensyl and he doesn't work there any longer...


p.m. sent


----------



## evworld (Dec 16, 2004)

niteshade said:


> p.m. sent


PM sent


----------



## Ratus (Nov 5, 2004)

My dealer told me they where waiting on a shipment to come from China and did not know how long it would be before he got his order.

Guess I will have to break out the RealTree again this season.


----------



## niteshade (Feb 7, 2004)

bump:smile:


----------



## evworld (Dec 16, 2004)

Thanks Libby,


I heard from ASAT... Yes, I do believe the new owners are doing a better job. They sent me a little goodie bag for my troubles....:thumbs_up

Thanks....


----------



## niteshade (Feb 7, 2004)

evworld said:


> Thanks Libby,
> 
> 
> I heard from ASAT... Yes, I do believe the new owners are doing a better job. They sent me a little goodie bag for my troubles....:thumbs_up
> ...


your very welcome:wink:


----------



## ibjpn (Jun 3, 2007)

please bring sitka gear to new england


----------



## niteshade (Feb 7, 2004)

ibjpn said:


> please bring sitka gear to new england



sent your thread responce to asat


----------



## niteshade (Feb 7, 2004)

bump


----------



## niteshade (Feb 7, 2004)

all p.m.'s answered.......keep them coming


----------



## danimal7802 (Nov 29, 2004)

got mine a couple weeks ago


----------



## niteshade (Feb 7, 2004)

danimal7802 said:


> got mine a couple weeks ago



how ya liking yours?


----------



## niteshade (Feb 7, 2004)

bump......still taking dealers


----------



## Prodigyoutdoors (Jul 3, 2005)

i dont have a shop but ill see if i cant get one of the shops i go to to pick up


----------



## Jeff K in IL (Nov 4, 2005)

Well Sitka Gear has ruined me now, I called and talked to Jenny, because even as a dealer, it was hard to get what I needed for hunting. I ended up with Sitka Gear Mountain Pants, and they are a piece of artwork. Great pants, the quality rocks. Now I just need to work a lot more to buy the rest of the Sitka Gear outfit...


----------



## niteshade (Feb 7, 2004)

sitka in asat will do that to ya


----------



## niteshade (Feb 7, 2004)

up for the night


----------



## Ross R (Mar 30, 2006)

*Asat*

I have had wonderful dealings with the folks at ASAT. Rob has been great.

As for ASAT as a camo. I'm just started wearing it this year and the results have been amazing so far. I'm loving it. Getting rid of everything else.

Sure hope they can work out a deal with the Heater Body Suit folks. I'd love one in ASAT. (My current one is predator)


----------



## Whaack (Apr 2, 2006)

PM Sent.


----------



## jdcamo (Sep 18, 2006)

I need a ASAT 3-d leafy suit top in Medium. I dont really need the bottoms just looking for the top.


----------



## MontanaDave (Aug 10, 2006)

*Call 'em...*

or check the website if you don't have a dealer close that can get you one. Last I heard they had some 3D stuff left in the smaller sizes. Good Luck.


----------



## buckcreek (Jun 1, 2005)

what the stuff look like...please post if looking for dealers..


----------



## niteshade (Feb 7, 2004)

all p.m.'s answered.......keep em comin


----------



## 4 - blade fixed (Jul 31, 2006)

*Asat*

I was watching a hunting show on versus last night, They were wearing ASAT. It was awesome to see it on tv.


----------



## niteshade (Feb 7, 2004)

4 - blade fixed said:


> I was watching a hunting show on versus last night, They were wearing ASAT. It was awesome to see it on tv.


i have seen ASAT a few times on t.v.........yes, it does look awesome


----------

